# Spec V performance specs



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey all. 

I'm a newbie to the Nissan scene, and was wondering how the Spec V stacks up to the competition. 

I just purchased a 2003 Spec V. I have been looking around for performace numbers, 0-60, 1/4 mile, but have been coming up short. I have been coming across sites which praise the Spec V for it's handling, but then turn around and ridicule it for the low wheel horsepower/torque numbers as compared to crank. 

My question is, where does the Spec V stand when confronted by cars such as prelude's, GTI's, RSX. Should I have anything to worry about? 

Thanks


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

well consider the amount you spent on it. Not as much as the others you mentioned. However, its DEFINITLY a formidable car! You dont roll away from a spec V easily.

also, check out the forums for relocation of the knock sensor!  happy hunting


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

all factory HP/TQ ratings are from the crank and not the wheels. ALL cars and trucks lose from 15 - 25 percent from the factory ratings depending on manual/automatic, final drive ratio, torque converter (if automatic), etc.. A recent article I read on the Dodge Dakota RT showed rear wheel horsepower of 150 on factory rating of 250 HP! The 17% loss on the spec v is normal and not that bad.... By the way, anyone know the final drive ratio on the spec v?


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

*spec v specs*

according to car and driver the spec v does 0-60 in 7.4 seconds and 1/4 mile in 15.7. I ran mine with aem cai and finished the 1/4 mile in 15.4.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

hey just to let ya know that i am running 14.5's on i/h/e, stock tires lowered and a body kit. thats all that needs to be said.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

BlackSE-RSpecV said:


> *hey just to let ya know that i am running 14.5's on i/h/e, stock tires lowered and a body kit. thats all that needs to be said. *


What kind of springs and body kit do you have?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

For the GTI question.. my brother has a 2002 GTI 1.8T & my Spec V is faster. I ran a 15.4 to his 15.6 last weekend at the track & I even take him from a roll on the highway.. Not by much, but the GTI is rated at an extra 5hp, plus he has a AEM & blitz turbo bypass valve.. I still pull on him


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

the wheel hp for my car is 139.7 and the torque is 147 which is low but i've had a screw pulled out of my #1 cylander and other problems but that another story. my friends car with cai and exhaust had 147hp and 156 torque i also have the same set up as him and another kid with i/h/e had around 154 horse and 160 lb ft of torque


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

sorry for double posting but at the track one night there was an rsx that was running about mid to high 15's which is what i run and same as the gti i've seen them with chips and things running low 15's but nothing special you wont have any problem with these cars


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

BlackSE-RSpecV said:


> *hey just to let ya know that i am running 14.5's on i/h/e, stock tires lowered and a body kit. thats all that needs to be said. *


ever had it on a dyno? curious to see what it puts down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

*rsx haha*

yeah so it's a type s so what. as long as you know what your doin' there no problem. Nissans are made to put out so power in the pinch so in the land of imports at least in HHI torque is king. Have fun eating all the cars you want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

*That's what I like to hear*

Thanks for the info...

Thanks what I like to hear...that the spec V is on par with those higer priced burners.



So far so good...I'm lovin the car


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

I have a base ser and I ran the 1/4 with a cai in 15.2
many people in spec v's run 15 flat stock.
Also my 0 to 60 time was 6.8sec.w/cai
I put spec v wheels on my car and had the recall done and my 0 to 60 time is now 7.6sec


----------



## tryptych (Mar 14, 2004)

*lol... such ignorance*



IBLIS said:


> For the GTI question.. my brother has a 2002 GTI 1.8T & my Spec V is faster. I ran a 15.4 to his 15.6 last weekend at the track & I even take him from a roll on the highway.. Not by much, but the GTI is rated at an extra 5hp, plus he has a AEM & blitz turbo bypass valve.. I still pull on him




Don't think of how the car compares to the GTI stock, think of the available aftermarket parts. All a 1.8T needs to be in low 14's is a 1.0 bar chip from APR. That's one part. Turbo'd engines are so easy to get power out of, that 
I would look into any turbo car before an n/a. And with my Nismo cold air I ran a 15.4 like you other guys. Go Nismo!


----------



## tryptych (Mar 14, 2004)

Thought you guys would like to know. Apex is releasing a variable intake controller for our car, supposedly in April. Should be around $350. There was also an experiment done with an Apex fuel control module, can't remember it's name, that allowed fuel-curve tuning the QR25. Along with intake, header, and a cat-back, one guy ran a 14.0 or 14.1. Interesting how much power might be hiding in that thing.


----------



## tryptych (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh... here's an easy mod or two if you haven't done them yet. The first is a coolant bypass for the throttle-body. There are two black hoses connected to the bottom of the throttle-body. You can disconnect the first pipe from the throttle body and connect it where the other hose is connected to the coolant plumbing. Then connect the pipe still connected to the throttle body to the coolant inlet that you just connected the other hose from. After doing this, you will notice that the engine doesn't lag as much when it gets hot, because the throttle body is sitting at ambient temperature, instead of heating up the in-charged to a possible 160 to 200 degrees or so. Next, the fore and aft engine mounts on our car are terribly soft, and wheel-hop sucks. So you can go down to a hardware store and buy some polyurathane caulking that you would use on windows and stuff, and inject it into those two engine mounts. And our engine has four mounts, so you can take the front and back out and not worry about supporting the engine. Let the caulking cure for about a day or more before reinstalling.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have to disagree with murph b/c I roll away from spec-v's pretty easily. I have a friend with one and he is running 9.9s in the 8th and he has just about everything done to his car that is available right now, He got screwed over by some guy in alabama with a turbo kit deal- so now he is ordering one from a company I think is called pti of pfi in Canada- all those people talk and their whole heads move like on south park though- I dont know if Id trust em enough to get a turbo kit.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

PTI is on the up and up and their kit seems to be very nice. It puts out over 260whp w/ a safe A/F ratio thoughout the powerband. We can tune our A/F ratio w/ the Apexi SAFCII. Most guys have seen about 8whp from properly tuning the SAFC. The quickest spec I know of on motor has all the bolt ons, cams and SAFCII. He has gone 14.2 I believe. Oh and you WILL not feel a noticable gain from TB coolant bypass. It does cool intake temps if meaured w/ a pyrometer but you will not feel a difference. Nor will you see a gain on the dyno. Believe me I know. I came up the mod and posted the write up on B15 way back when. It cant hurt but it doesnt help much.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I watched an amateur pull a 9.6 with nismo header, intake, exhaust on a 2002 spec v in the 1/8th.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tryptych said:


> Next, the fore and aft engine mounts on our car are terribly soft, and wheel-hop sucks. So you can go down to a hardware store and buy some polyurathane caulking that you would use on windows and stuff, and inject it into those two engine mounts. And our engine has four mounts, so you can take the front and back out and not worry about supporting the engine. Let the caulking cure for about a day or more before reinstalling.


If you're gonna tell him how to do it, be specific. Use nothing less than 3M window weld for this.

OR you can email [email protected] and buy the PTI motor mount insterts...far better than filling your own mounts, and probably $35 or $39.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

I pulled a 9.6 1/8 the other night. I only ran a 14.9. That was with a bog on the launch. Could do better though


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with Mike on the PTI inserts. I have mine filled w/ urethane but that was only b/c inserts were not available when I did mine. I had to get a spare set of mounts to fill so I wouldnt have to lay the car up for two days for the urethane to cure. Cost me like $100 or more for the mounts and urethane which I think was well worth it but now you can accomplish the same thing for less than $40.


----------



## 04blkoutspecv (Apr 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I watched an amateur pull a 9.6 with nismo header, intake, exhaust on a 2002 spec v in the 1/8th.


So there is hope with just the basics then.. I was thinking of getting the suspension down right as well, including the nismo hdr, intake and exhaust. I would really like to upgrade to a turbo, but my car is still new and I kind of like the virgin-ness of the engine right now.. I know..Kind of a strange thought, but I do get bored easily and will probably go for it sooner or later. 

Btw, any of you guys in the Palm Beach County area? :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tryptych said:


> Don't think of how the car compares to the GTI stock, think of the available aftermarket parts. All a 1.8T needs to be in low 14's is a 1.0 bar chip from APR. That's one part. Turbo'd engines are so easy to get power out of, that
> I would look into any turbo car before an n/a. And with my Nismo cold air I ran a 15.4 like you other guys. Go Nismo!



1) the 2001 and earlier GTI 1.8T's only had 150hp....so that is very well possible.


----------



## nick9871 (May 5, 2004)

chimmike said:


> 1) the 2001 and earlier GTI 1.8T's only had 150hp....so that is very well possible.



I almost bought a 1.8T but the fact is, they are the most unreliable cars on the market right now. Or at least you either get a good one or a lemon, and whats worse is that vw does not, i repear, does not replace anytning under thier so called warranty. I hear about guys on here getting new engines from the dealer etc... Sucks that they have problems, but the fact that the dealer is helping, unheard of in the vw world. Thats why im buying a spec v, good performance, pretty good reliability, good warranty.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

SilverSpec175 said:


> according to car and driver the spec v does 0-60 in 7.4 seconds and 1/4 mile in 15.7. I ran mine with aem cai and finished the 1/4 mile in 15.4.


havent driven a spec yet, most of the magazines ive read (SCC, ImportTuner)that tested them gave a 8second flat 0-60 time. 15.7 sounds about right for the 1/4 with no mods. i think NissanPerformanceMagazine did an article where with an intake, header and exhaust, they made back the horsepower the car lost. i think they got it up to 179 (from a dyno'd 150ish). its responds well to bolt-on mods. get an i/h/e ...some lighter weight wheels, the car will light up the tires from a rolling start


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

04blkoutspecv said:


> So there is hope with just the basics then.. I was thinking of getting the suspension down right as well, including the nismo hdr, intake and exhaust. I would really like to upgrade to a turbo, but my car is still new and I kind of like the virgin-ness of the engine right now.. I know..Kind of a strange thought, but I do get bored easily and will probably go for it sooner or later.
> 
> Btw, any of you guys in the Palm Beach County area? :thumbup:


personally, i wouldnt turbo the QR25. you're asking for trouble. search up on it, the qr25 is a substantially weaker block, doesnt hold boost as well


----------



## Spec-V fellow (Jun 20, 2004)

03specv_roc said:


> all factory HP/TQ ratings are from the crank and not the wheels. ALL cars and trucks lose from 15 - 25 percent from the factory ratings depending on manual/automatic, final drive ratio, torque converter (if automatic), etc.. A recent article I read on the Dodge Dakota RT showed rear wheel horsepower of 150 on factory rating of 250 HP! The 17% loss on the spec v is normal and not that bad.... By the way, anyone know the final drive ratio on the spec v?


final drive is 4.133:1 on the 04's


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

*snort*

if you want a spec, get a spec. you want performance, drop 21k on a SRT4

why the hell do you people keep coming here for stats, etc? there's a whole fuckin internet out there. if you think the info's better here, at the very least, do a freakin' search first. every testosterone-piping, phallically-obsessed putz on here has posted his damn times/stats/specs... now you've gone and started another performance-bragging circle jerk.

incidentally, this is why the B15 and QR25 forums are largely useless....


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Uhh....okay.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Lazarus_023 said:


> *snort*
> 
> if you want a spec, get a spec. you want performance, drop 21k on a SRT4
> 
> ...


...I dont think the original people who were in this thread are still here...this thread is almost 2 years old and started by a guest. Flaming people generally does not help them learn from their mistakes either. You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Lazarus_023 said:


> incidentally, this is why the B15 and QR25 forums are largely useless....


ok tough guy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just because Dee wants this closed, I'm gonna make sure it stays open.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

I am a :fluffy: :dumbass:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Now that's messed up Mike!!


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

me=:loser:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SR20DEe said:


> I am a :fluffy: :dumbass:


alright, enough of you dissin yourself boy


----------

